# Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?



## Viking30k (19. Juli 2019)

*Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*

Hallo wie schon geschrieben lässt man lüfter auf dem Radiator immer gleich schnell drehen oder mit der Temperatur gesteuert?

Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl beim Ryzen bringt es wenig die Lüfter mit der Temperatur hoch und runter drehen zu lassen da die Cpu viel zu schnell den Takt verändert und deswegen auch zu schnell die Temperaturen hoch und runter gehen


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hallo wie schon geschrieben lässt man lüfter auf dem Radiator immer gleich schnell drehen oder mit der Temperatur gesteuert?


Ich stelle immer auf temperaturgesteuert.
Wärmeänderungen erfolgen langsam und bei den meisten Boards kann man die Lüfterkurven mit An- und Nachlaufzeiten einstellen.

So sieht es im BIOS aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so unter Windows:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Viking30k (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*

Danke funktioniert bei dir ai Suite 3 vernünftig? Bei mir schaltet sich der pc ab wenn ich das benutze xd


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*

Also ich benutze fast nur statische Lüfterdrehzahlen für Radis.
Wenn mehr Abwärme erzeugt wird steigt die Wassertemperatur und durch dadurch kann der Radiator bei gleicher  Drehzahl mehr Wärme abführen .
Natürlich nur wenn das Wasser nicht doch irgendwann zu heiß für die Komponenten wird (insbesondere Pumpe/Schläuche/...).


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke funktioniert bei dir ai Suite 3 vernünftig? Bei mir schaltet sich der pc ab wenn ich das benutze xd


Bei mir läuft die AI Suite 3 sehr gut und ich muss sie noch nicht mal im Hintergrund laufen lassen, denn was ich darin bestimme wird mit jedem Windowsstart automatisch wieder übernommen. Ich habe aber auch Temperatursensoren mit eingebunden und habe dazu auch meine Temperatursensoren ausgewählt. Daher kann ich auch nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen. 

Ansonsten ist eine statische Drehzahl auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## claster17 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*

Statische Drehzahl eigentlich nur, wenn die übliche Betriebsdrehzahl nicht hörbar bzw. störend ist. Ansonsten temperaturgesteuert.
Im Leerlauf hätte ich aber lieber möglichst wenig Luftbewegung, damit auch weniger Staub angesaugt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke funktioniert bei dir ai Suite 3 vernünftig?


 Ja, aber Du mußt immer die allerletzte Version fürs Board nehmen, sonst stürzt es gnadenlos ab.


----------



## MuTzE (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, aber Du mußt immer die allerletzte Version fürs Board nehmen, sonst stürzt es gnadenlos ab.



Ich lade mir teilweise die neueste Version über das Nachfolger Board, weil da einfach eine aktuellere drin ist.

Keine Probleme.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn per Temperatur, dann über Wassertemperatur, nicht CPU.
Oder halt feste Drehzahl.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Im Leerlauf hätte ich aber lieber möglichst wenig Luftbewegung, damit auch weniger Staub angesaugt wird.


Okay, ausgezeichnetes Argument


----------



## MuTzE (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*

Gabs da nicht mal was von wegen Überdruck, wenn mehr Luft reingeblasen wird als raus, dann kommt auch weniger Staub rein!?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf Radiator Temperatur gesteuert oder feste Drehzahl?*



MuTzE schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht mal was von wegen Überdruck, wenn mehr Luft reingeblasen wird als raus, dann kommt auch weniger Staub rein!?



Nur wenn du einen Staubfilter vor den Lüftern verwendest.


----------

